# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Oedeem?

## rafaelo

hallo mijn 2 voeten boven de enkels waaren eerst dik ennu een paar dagen is dat weg en zit het in mevoetenkel heb ik het gevoel de huis arts kan nix vinden zzegt ze hou zou dit komen? me bloesd was goed. heb wel spactiche darmen . hoor graag iets bedankt

----------


## Agnes574

Wacht gewoon je bezoek aan de internist af...
Vocht ophouden,waar dan ook,kan héél veel oorzaken hebben!

Sterkte
Agnes

----------


## rafaelo

zo als wat ik zit wel veel voor me pc om dat ik me nie zo goed voel

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zal eens voor je op zoek gaan deze week...als ik iets interessants vind zet ik het erop,ok?

Agnes

----------


## rafaelo

is goed voel het nu ook aan de zijkant

----------

